

Ask HN: What metrics/data should be tracked for an ecommerce site? - poincare

A comprehensive list would be great, especially during this time of year, when merchants are trying to make the most out of the holiday season.
======
SHOwnsYou
I built a pretty expansive ecommerce platform. This is what it included (kind
of categorized):

Orders, revenue, average order, average revenue

Top search engine search terms, top referring search engines, conversion rates
of search phrases

Top pages, top referrers, top user agents, total visits, visit duration

Top products ordered by quantity and revenue

New customers, first time buyers, total number of registered users

Top in-site search terms, conversions of those terms

Visits to order, cart views to order, checkout initiations to orders

I didn't include this overtly, though it can be done by putting two reports
together -- Top customers by total expenditure and by order frequency

